# Allods der neue Stern am MMO Himmel?



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

[Habe den Beitrag nochmal ein bisschen überarbeitet]

Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag liebe Buffed Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war etwas verwundert das es noch kein richtiges Topic zu Allods gibt aber ok dann habe ich hiermit eins erstellt.
Allods ist ein MMORPG was im Herbst diesen Jahres komplett in deutsch herauskommen soll. Entwickelt wurde Allods in Russland, wird aber dem deutschen Markt angepasst. In Allods betritt man eine sehr große Welt mit über 1500 Quest, 2 Fraktionen,6 Rassen und insgesamt 28 Klassen.



Ich könnte jetzt noch sehr viel erzählen aber dieses Video hier ist sehr umfangreich und beschreibt sehr gut das ganze Gameplay des Spiels:

Link zur 30 Minuten Präsentation: http://playmassive.de/index.php?page=f3khs...4cco8044os800cw


[Zudem gibt es noch eine offiielle Fanseite die eigendlich keine Frage offen lässt. Wer sich diese Internetseite einmal ganz angeguckt hat weiß eigendlich so gut wie alles über das Spiel.

http://allods.onlinewelten.com/


Gut da jetzt jeder der hier weiter liest hoffentlich das Video geguckt hat kann ich, weil in dem Video schon sehr viel gesagt wurde, zum Fazit kommen:
Ich bin der Meinung das Allods wegen seiner großen Vielfalt eine große Chance hat im Europäischen MMORPG Markt zu bestehen. Zudem sprechen die Entwicklungszeit und das Buget des Spiels für sich.
Die Grafik ist klasse, es gibt verschiedene Rassen, eine Sehr große Welt mit vielen Quests, Es gibt 2 Fraktionen, ein sehr interessant aussehendes PVP und hat sehr viele Klassen auch wenn man da skeptisch werden kann.

Das einzige negative an Allods, was ich bisher richtig ernsthaft auszusetzen hatte, ist das es Free2Play ist. Denn für so ein Spiel wäre jeder bereit eine monatliche Gebühr auszugeben. Es ist ja nicht so das man wie bei RoM ein halbfertiges Spiel einfach auf Free2Play ansetzt, sondern Allods ist allen anderen Free2Play Spielen so haushoch überlegen, das man es eigentlich gar nicht glauben will das man es auf Free2Play wirklich ansetzt.

Zum Glück wird noch entschieden ob man es auf dem westeuropäischen Markt anders macht, und dafür den Endcontent killenden ItemShop weg lässt.
Und wenn das passiert hat man mit Allods ein MMO der Extraklasse. Vielleicht hilft Frogster mit beim überreden denn wenn Allods Free2Play auf dem Markt kommt kann RoM, und jedes andere free2Play MMO einpacken. Also die Closed Beta läuft Grade meldet auch an vielleicht habt ihr Glück und gewinnt einen Key dann kann man auch mal ein paar Screenshots reinstellen.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

sieht nett aus.

Wenn du deinen Text noch kurz überarbeiten möchtest, so dass man ihn lesen kann (Absätze, Satzzeichen korrigieren), dann gibts auch mehr Leute die das lesen werden.




Zum Spiel: sieht für mich leider einfach aus, wie ein beliebiges Fantasy MMO, von der Sorte gibt's schon so viele. Ob es einen relevanten Marktanteil in Europa erzielen kann weiss ich nicht - der Markt ist momentan sehr gesättigt.

Weisst du was über den Releasetermin oder Betas?


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Das Release Date ist noch nicht bekannt. Ist meiner Meinung aber nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wie gesagt du kannst dich jederzeit für die Closed Beta anmelden du musst halt Glück haben damit du einen Key bekommst.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

ah ok,

das ging in dem Wörterblock einfach unter .. das kann man einfach schlecht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Ausserdem gehört das Spiel, wenn ich mich nicht irre, zur F2P Kategorie.


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Das habe ich doch auch gesagt oder? Ich hab nur mal gelesen das es noch entschieden werden soll.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2009)

Bitte hasse mich nicht für die Frage aber: Ist das Video etwa der einzige Grund, warum du so aus dem Häuschen bist?
Bist du CB-Spieler, so dass der Hype hier gerechtfertig sein könnte? Nur mit ja oder nein Antworten, nicht dass du noch Ärger wegen NDA bekommst.

Da es von gpotato vertrieben wird glaube ich, dass nur f2p in Frage kommt. Das muss ja aber auch nix schlimmes sein.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das Allods wegen seiner großen Vielfalt endlich auch mal die Chance hat WoW ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu machen.


Hm, Deja-vú!
Das haben auch einige vom ausgehammerten Warhammer gesagt, von Age of Conan, von HDRO (meiner, bescheidenen, Meinung nach, immer noch DAS MMO hinter WoW - in sachen Qualität), von AION ...


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bitte hasse mich nicht für die Frage aber: Ist das Video etwa der einzige Grund, warum du so aus dem Häuschen bist?
> Bist du CB-Spieler, so dass der Hype hier gerechtfertig sein könnte? Nur mit ja oder nein Antworten, nicht dass du noch Ärger wegen NDA bekommst.
> 
> Da es von gpotato vertrieben wird glaube ich, dass nur f2p in Frage kommt. Das muss ja aber auch nix schlimmes sein.



Also ich habe mich schon sehr umfassend informiert, viele Sachen gelesen, mich mit den Klassen auseinander gesetzt und noch einige weitere Gameplay Videos angeschaut. Ich meine das Allods durch seinen ganzen Flair sehr ansprechend aussieht darum finde ich es auch echt schade das es wohl F2P werden wird da die Qualität unweigerlich darunter leiden wird. Und das mit WoW Konkurrenz ist immer so eine Sache ich meine einfach das hier ein astreines MMO an den Start geht was man einfach nicht übersehen darf. Zumal das Spiel bei der Games.com einen eigenen Stand hatte und das sagt schon mal viel aus. Also einen Beta Key hab ich noch nicht aber mal sehen ich hoffe ja immer noch das ich einen bekomme und mir mal einen richtigen Eindruck verschaffen kann. Bei der Games.com hab ich das Spiel völlig übersehen.....schade eigentlich.

Achso und ich sage nur 12Mio US-Doller Jahres Buget.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2009)

Ich sehe hier erstmal nichts interessantes. Es scheint ein halbwegs solides F2P zu sein das wie Runes of Magic Wow kopiert.
Ist ja schön wenn Du dich so irre freust, aber logisch begründbar ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier erstmal nichts interessantes. Es scheint ein halbwegs solides F2P zu sein das wie Runes of Magic Wow kopiert.
> Ist ja schön wenn Du dich so irre freust, aber logisch begründbar ist das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Allods mit Runes of Magic zu vergleichen ist schon sehr naja......ich glaube du schaust dir das nochmal in Ruhe an. Denn ich bezweifle wirklich ernsthaft das du dir das Spiel richtig angeschaut hast denn sonst würdest du nicht solche Kommentare ablassen oder du ergreifst aus Prinzip bei einem Thema immer erstmal die Antipartei. Und wenn Allods eine WoW Kopie ist dann doch bitte Aion, Warhammer Online, Guild Wars und eigentlich 90% der sich zurzeit auf dem Markt befindenden MMOs auch ja?


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2009)

Ich habs mir angeschaut, aber sehe kein Gegenargument von Dir. Allein die Grafik eifert ziemlich offensichtlich Wow nach, dazu kommt die altbekannte Kost aus leveln und Quests. Einzig die Luftschiffsache sehe ich hier als Abweichung.

Ich hab an keiner Stelle gesagt es ist schlecht, aber Fanboy Gebrabbel von jemandem der nicht mal selbst gespielt hat kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
Vielleicht wird es widererwartend super, aber derzeit kann das hier keine einzige Person wissen.


----------



## Haggl (18. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Es ist von der Games.Com, ca. 30 Minuten lang und danach hat man Vorfreude bis Unterkante Oberkante.



Es heißt "Oberlippe Unterkante" oder "Unterlippe Oberkante"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber BTT:

Habe von Allods vor ein paar monaten gehört bzw. gelesen und fand die Idee dahinter sehr ansprechend. Vorallem wegen den fliegenden Schiffen.
Sollte es F2P werden, werde ich mir das sicher mal anschauen.

Es würde aber sicher keine Konkurenz zu WoW darstellen, selbst wenn es P2P wäre. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich spiele seit langem kein WoW mehr, bin also kein "Fanboy" dieses spiels.
Es ist einfach unwahrscheinlich das ein Spiel, was so wenig gehypt wird/wurde auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zur Konkurenz hätte.

---> ABER (!!!) das muss nichts schlechtes bedeuten. Kleine Communities sind oft angenehmer als eine solche gigantische wie bei WoW. Von dem her wäre es nur zu hoffen das kein anderes Spiel jemals wieder so groß wird. Ja ich weiß, es gibt andere Spiele die haben noch größere Comms wie WoW. Aber darum geht es hier nun wirklich nicht.

Das es F2P werden wird, ist wohl ziemlich sicher. Gpotato hat, meines wissens, ausschlieslich F2P spiele. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege.

Sollte es noch etwas mehr bekanntheit erlangen, könnte es zumindest eine Konkurenz zu RoM stellen. Und das wäre in meinen Augen ein wirklicher Erfolg dieses spiels. Denn RoM wird in Deutschland doch relativ gerne gespielt. Auch ich schau da ab und an mal rein.


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Da stellt sich doch erst einmal eine Verständnis Frage: Muss ein MMO immer völlig neue Änderungen haben um gut zu sein? Ich meine WoW hat es doch vorgemacht wie es gut geht. Hat Aion jetzt so viele Änderungen? Guild Wars? Es wird natürlich völlig zurecht immer WoW als Vergleich genommen da es bisher das erfolgreichste MMORPG ist. Für meinen Teil finde ich Allods ist genauso viel/wenig WoW Klon wie die genannten Spiele. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage muss ein so genannter WoW Klon wirklich schlecht sein? Ich meine solange es hauptsächlich eigene Teile und einflüsse hat bewegt sich das alles im Ramen. Bei Runes of Magic kann man sagen schlechter WoW Klon da man nur 12 Gebite hat die Klassen einfach kopiert sind, und man nur 2 Rassen hat. 
Ich finde eher das du eher keine Argumente dafür lieferst warum Allods schlecht sein soll. Du stellst dich ohne wirkliche Argumente hin und sagst: Allods WoW Klon Allods uninteressant. Ich meine das kannst du ja gerne so sehen es gibt ja auch genügend WoW hasser oder genügend RoM Fans. Ich für meinen Teil finde das WoW extrem gut, und das RoM nur ein billiger abklatsch ist. Gehe aber mal ins RoM Forum die steinigen dich wenn du sowas sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also jeder hat seinen Geschmack aber du bringst einfach keine Argumente warum das Spiel schlecht sein soll. 
Und ich sage ganz offen das Spiel hat nicht sooo viele Innovationen ich meine aber das es interessante Klassen, sehr cool aussehende Rassen und einen schönen Content bietet. Wie gesagt ich habe es noch nie gespielt aber ich vermute mal du auch nicht. Ich hab nur sehr viele Eindrücke gesammelt und die haben mich voll und ganz überzeugt. Darum bezweifle ich einfach stark das du dir beim angucken Wirklich Zeit genommen hast.

Hiermal noch ein Artikel: http://playmassive.de/index.php?page=dsojp...gcwwco4occco08s

Der fasst nochmal viele Features zusammen außerdem gibt es bei Youtube noch Beta Videos.


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ich finde eher das du eher keine Argumente dafür lieferst warum Allods schlecht sein soll.



Ich weiss ja nicht was Du geschnüffelt hast:



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab an keiner Stelle gesagt es ist schlecht, aber Fanboy Gebrabbel von jemandem der nicht mal selbst gespielt hat kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
> Vielleicht wird es widererwartend super, aber derzeit kann das hier keine einzige Person wissen.




Es geht doch eher darum dass Du es zum neuen Super MMO erheben willst und der Rest sich aktuell da nicht ganz anschliessen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie war dein Thread Titel? - "Allods der neue Stern am MMO Himmel?" - Ich sage nur aktuell: Sieht mir nicht danach aus, warten wirs ab.

Also geh mal kalt duschen und wenn das Spiel released ist reden wir nochmal in Ruhe drüber.


----------



## Hurricain (18. September 2009)

Naja das eine hast du aber editiert denn als ich meinen Beitrag abgefangen habe zu schreiben stand das noch nicht da. Aber ich gebe zu das ich bei meinem Anfangs Post ein paar Sätze hätte wegstreichen sollen aber ok. Ich habe es mir ausgiebig angeschaut und wenn man über 10 Jahre ein Spiel entwickelt mit einem Buget von 12 Mio US-Doller und man dann noch bedenkt das Russland den Anspruch hat Amerika Konkurrenz zu machen kann man sich vorstellen was da auf uns zu kommt. Aber gut wie ihr wollt Schluss mit dem Hype mal sehen ob ich einem Beta-Key bekomme.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2009)

Quark, ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben dass es schlecht ist, das hast Du Dir ausgedacht.
Wenn ich etwas editiere, füge ich etwas hinzu oder korrigiere Schreibfehler.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*popcorn knabber*

es gibt auch sehr kleine, dunkle Sterne ... 

mMn isses einfach ein "oh, alle machen Fantasy MMORPGs, dann machen wir auch eins" - Spiel


----------



## Parat (19. September 2009)

Hmm, sieht recht Standard aus, aber hübsch farbenfroh.

Aber DER neue Stern wird es sicher nicht, ein weiterer von vielen Sternen sicherlich.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Ein Stern, der deinen Namen trägt...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sieht für mich wie ein typischer Zehnkämpfer aus: Kann alles aber nichts richtig.

Wobei ich mich allerdings nur an dem vom TE geposteten Link mit der Spielbeschreibung orientiere.


----------



## Hurricain (19. September 2009)

Hier ist nochmal ein Video was das Grafikpotenzial ganz gut zeigt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73GpJurM5b0

Sieht meiner Meinung gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Über so eine Grafik kann man sich echt nicht beschweren.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Über so eine Grafik kann man sich echt nicht beschweren.



Naja, da kann man geteilter Meinung sein... Die Häuserfront kommt, flach wie sie ist, wie eine billige Pappkulisse rüber. Nichtmal die Fenster wurden irgendwie in die Wand eingelassen, sondern sind einfach nur auf der Textur aufgepinselt.

Und was den Himmel angeht... Ich musste wegen dem Zusammenspiel aus Location und Umsetzung spontan an Kingdom Hearts denken (genau gesagt "Port Royal" aus KH2), die sich schnell bewegenden Wolken haben irgendwie ein Disney-Feeling für mich. Ob das was Gutes oder schlechtes ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Yaglan (19. September 2009)

Ich sag es mal so.
Ein MMO was das gleiche spiel Prnzip von WoW und AoC hat. Sprich man muss Instancen tausendmal machen um weiter zu kommen man muss BGs machen um weiter zu kommen. Kommen mir nicht mehr auf die Platte.
Das nächste MMO was ich testen werde ist SW Tor weil da ansetze dabei sind die Neu sind. Das testen. 

Aion sagt mir einfach nicht zu kurz auf der Gamescom getestet, Bei Warhammer haben die komplett versagt von der Umsetzung her. Der Inhalt weiss ich leider nicht.

Ich will eine Spielwiese für die Spieler haben wo die Spieler den Inhalt eines Spiels machen das wäre mir das Wichtigste.


----------



## Hurricain (19. September 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so.
> Ein MMO was das gleiche spiel Prnzip von WoW und AoC hat. Sprich man muss Instancen tausendmal machen um weiter zu kommen man muss BGs machen um weiter zu kommen. Kommen mir nicht mehr auf die Platte.
> Das nächste MMO was ich testen werde ist SW Tor weil da ansetze dabei sind die Neu sind. Das testen.
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt jedem seine Meinung aber wo hast du gelesen das man in Allods Instanzen, und BGs tausendmal machen muss um weiter zu kommen? Oder meinst du damit den Endcontent?


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Zum Video:

die GUI sieht aus wie WoW, ein wenig verändert, aber alle Elemente sind entsprechend. Die Währung ist sogar gleich... Und so "Designelemente" über den bars unten

Die Grafik sieht aus wie ein Disneycomic.  Wirkt teilweise ein wenig flach, andererseits wirkts aber konsequent. Sich darüber zu streiten ist Quatsch, weil Geschmäcker verschieden sind. 

Über die Qualität der Grafik: Es wirkt auf mich nicht besonders... plastisch und lebendig, die Zaubersprüche sehen aber teilweise echt nett aus


----------



## Neptin (19. September 2009)

Allods Online ist das erste F2P-MMO, das mich ernsthaft interessiert. Die Grafik empfinde ich für ein Spiel dieser Warte als durchaus stimmig und ansprechend, die Entwickler sind erfahren, das Budget ist üppig, und auch auf dem Papier wissen die blanken Zahlen zu überzeugen. Elemente wie Luftkämpfe im späteren Endcontent, das Erspielen eines eigenen Schiffes oder die zahlreiche Klassen, gepaart mit witzigen Ideen wie dem Goblinfussball, steigern die Lust auf Allods schon ungemein. Ich freue mich drauf und hoffe auf einen Platz in der Beta.

Was mich interessieren würde: Sind die einzelnen Gebiete im Spiel durch fliegende Fähren getrennt oder frei zugänglich?


----------



## Hurricain (20. September 2009)

Also meines Wissens gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten sich von Allod zu Allod zu bewegen: Einmal das Schiff und eine Magier Teleportation. Nun weiß ich nicht ob das flüssig oder mit Ladebildschirm erfolgt. Aber ich denke das, wenn man sich mal die Maps anschaut, manche Allods aus mehreren Gebieten bestehen werden.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

gibts da ne vernünftige deutsche community seite drüber?


----------



## Hurricain (20. September 2009)

Das ist die offizielle Fan-Seite wo sehr viel erklärt und berichtet wird. Danke Phash hätte ich fast vergessen.

http://allods.onlinewelten.com/

Hier wird viel übers PVP Sytem,Gildensystem und alle anderen Sachen berichtet.


Hier ist z.B eine Prewview von den Maps:
http://allods.onlinewelten.com/articles,id...ten_allods.html


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

danke, mal angucken


----------



## Hurricain (20. September 2009)

Ich hab nochmal ein paar Presse-Kommentare gefunden:

http://playmassive.de/p_Allods_Online/3cua...75365815/1.html



Hier ein Bericht von "OnlineWelten.de"
http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/articles...webenden-ufern/



Hier einer von Spieletester:

"Die Präsentation zum russischen MMORPG Allods Online fing mit vieeeel PR-Blabla an. „Das größte und beste free-2-play-mmo der Welt“ oder auch „Es wird eine Zeit vor Allods und eine danach geben – die danach wird von diesem Spiel nachhaltig beeinflusst worden sein“. Ja, genau. Harter Tobak für ein Spiel, dass sich voraussichtlich – noch nicht sicher – über Itemselling finanzieren will. Doch das 12 Millionen US-Dollar-Projekt bietet einiges und sogar so verdammt viel, das ich beeindruckt die Präsentation verlassen habe. Wie kommt das?"


http://www.spieletester.com/test/1/1812/al...escom-vorschau/


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

> Hau den Gobbo
> Die Entwickler bemühen sich auch sonst, möglichst viel Atmosphäre in das Spiel zu packen. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist &#8222;Goblinball&#8220;, ein Spiel im Spiel. Pro Team treten sechs Spieler an und es gilt wie im Fußball möglichst viele Tore zu schießen. Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass statt des runden Leders ein armer Goblin als Spielgerät herhalten muss. Diese Art des PvP bringt zwar keine Belohnungen, soll aber für sehr viel Spaß sorgen. In der Arena gibt es auch Tribünen, wo andere Spieler ihr Team anfeuern oder die Gegner mit Buh-Rufen eindecken können. Hier wurde uns aber bereits gesagt, dass Schmährufe zwar gern gesehen, richtige Beleidigungen aber unterbunden werden. Gala Networks kann sich auch vorstellen, Goblinball noch stärker zu unterstützen, beispielsweiße indem man Ligen und Turniere einführt. So wie wir es verstanden haben, sind das aber nur Zukunftsideen für die Zeit nach dem Release.



löl


----------



## Hurricain (21. September 2009)

Hier sind mal ein paar Screenshots(Die Russen haben wohl nicht so gute Computer wie wir hier in Europa.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):


----------



## Bakual (21. September 2009)

Hat keine besonders tolle Grafik (aber ehrlich, wer anderes behauptet hat Tomaten auf den Augen), hat kein besonders tolles Gameplay (normales 0815 Zeugs). Free2Play halt und was man davon erwarten kann. Keinesfalls ein "neuer Stern" und sie werden sich hüten dafür monatlich Geld zu verlangen.

Im Video weiss ja nedmal der Sprecher warums so toll sein soll. Er sagt nur immer mal wieder "that's really nice" wobei er sich daraufhin korrigiert "at least I think it's really nice" oder ähnlich. Als er stolz war auf die Unterwasserkämpfe und deren Grafik musst ich beinahe lachen.

Ne. Der neue Stern wird das bestimmt nicht. Für F2P mags ok sein, aber da gabs bisher auch ned viel das man ernst nehmen konnte.


----------



## Haggl (21. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Hier sind mal ein paar Screenshots(Die Russen haben wohl nicht so gute Computer wie wir hier in Europa.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht doch ganz ok aus. Erinnert an WoW, wie ich finde.


----------



## Hurricain (21. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Hat keine besonders tolle Grafik (aber ehrlich, wer anderes behauptet hat Tomaten auf den Augen), hat kein besonders tolles Gameplay (normales 0815 Zeugs). Free2Play halt und was man davon erwarten kann. Keinesfalls ein "neuer Stern" und sie werden sich hüten dafür monatlich Geld zu verlangen.
> 
> Im Video weiss ja nedmal der Sprecher warums so toll sein soll. Er sagt nur immer mal wieder "that's really nice" wobei er sich daraufhin korrigiert "at least I think it's really nice" oder ähnlich. Als er stolz war auf die Unterwasserkämpfe und deren Grafik musst ich beinahe lachen.
> 
> Ne. Der neue Stern wird das bestimmt nicht. Für F2P mags ok sein, aber da gabs bisher auch ned viel das man ernst nehmen konnte.



Also ich finde das nur wenige MMOs gute Grafik haben und wenn ich WoW Screenshots mit denen von Allods vergleiche sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied. Zum Gameplay kann eigentlich keiner richtig was zu sagen da es keiner schon gespielt hat. Die Videos die ich bisher gesehen habe machten für mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Und mit dem begriff 0815 wäre ich sehr vorsichtig denn dann sind 90% aller MMOs 0815 und wir müssten in jedem Satz betonen das alles eh von P&P geklaut ist.
Und was du am Video kritisierst ist echt unglaublich da hab ich fast angefangen zu lachen denn es ist ein Live mitschnitt von der Games.Com und die Rede vor der Vorstellung wurde wegelassen. Und es wurde sehr wohl ganz genau erklärt was daran "so toll" sein soll. Wenn du dich nur oberflächlich damit beschäftigst kann ich dich nicht ernstnehmen tut mir ja sehr leid. Aber zu dir kann ich nur sagen was ich auch allen anderen Kritikern sage: Wir werden es ja am ende sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

jo, eben, zwischen den WOW und den Allods Bildern herrscht nicht viel Unterschied. Ausser, dass WoW ein wenig plastischer wirkt. WoW ist aber 5 Jahre alt... die Anforderung an ein neues Spiel ist schon höher.

MMOs sind zu 90% 0815 und immer das gleiche. Mit ein wenig Varianz. Und ja, es kommt vom PnP. Behauptet ja keiner was anderes. 

Aber es sieht halt einfach aus wie ein "alle machen MMOs, machen wir auch eins, und kopieren mal das erfolgreichste, basteln ein paar Kleinigkeiten dazu und fertig ist die Gelddruckmaschine" 




Ich würde mich mal über Zahlen freuen... gibts keine MMOG User Charts? Wobei f2p und p2p nicht wirklich vergleichbar sind.

höchstens über den Umsatz... aber auch da...

wenn ich mir in nem f2p nen Acc anlege, oder 2 oder 5, dann wird das gezählt und bleibt gezähtl. Bei nem p2p zählt man ja nur die aktiven Abos, oder irre ich da?

Und hat wer mal ne Seite, mit aktuellen Spielerzahlen?


----------



## Hurricain (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> jo, eben, zwischen den WOW und den Allods Bildern herrscht nicht viel Unterschied. Ausser, dass WoW ein wenig plastischer wirkt. WoW ist aber 5 Jahre alt... die Anforderung an ein neues Spiel ist schon höher.
> 
> MMOs sind zu 90% 0815 und immer das gleiche. Mit ein wenig Varianz. Und ja, es kommt vom PnP. Behauptet ja keiner was anderes.
> 
> ...




Also über WoW gab es neulich mal Zahlen aber das mit den Free2Play Spielen hast du natürlich recht z.B mein RoM Account wird bestimmt immer noch gezählt obwohl ich es seit Monaten nicht mehr spiele. Und ich glaub das ist auch ein Grund warum RoM trotz des Bescheidenen Spielsystems ganz gut vermarktet wird. 
Zum Thema Allods und Gelddruckmaschine: Ich hab mir darüber auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht weil der Markt an MMOs einfach überdrüssig geworden ist. Aber ich hab z.B noch kein MMO, außer WoW, gefunden was mir wirklich richtig zusagt und ich glaube mit Allods könnte so ein Titel kommen. Außerdem ist Allods schon sehr lange in der Entwicklung, ich glaube die haben 2004 angefangen.....deswegen muss man im Moment einfach einsehen das MMOs zurzeit Trend sind und auch noch eine Weile Trend bleiben werden. Da versucht natürlich jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen. Nichts desto trotz sollte bei MMOs mehr Wert aufQualität gelegt werden. Mal sehen in den P2P Spielen ist ja schon eine gute Qualität vorhanden hoffentlich kommt die jetzt auch zu den Free2Play MMOs.


----------



## Bakual (21. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Also ich finde das nur wenige MMOs gute Grafik haben und wenn ich WoW Screenshots mit denen von Allods vergleiche sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied. Zum Gameplay kann eigentlich keiner richtig was zu sagen da es keiner schon gespielt hat. Die Videos die ich bisher gesehen habe machten für mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Und mit dem begriff 0815 wäre ich sehr vorsichtig denn dann sind 90% aller MMOs 0815 und wir müssten in jedem Satz betonen das alles eh von P&P geklaut ist.
> Und was du am Video kritisierst ist echt unglaublich da hab ich fast angefangen zu lachen denn es ist ein Live mitschnitt von der Games.Com und die Rede vor der Vorstellung wurde wegelassen. Und es wurde sehr wohl ganz genau erklärt was daran "so toll" sein soll. Wenn du dich nur oberflächlich damit beschäftigst kann ich dich nicht ernstnehmen tut mir ja sehr leid. Aber zu dir kann ich nur sagen was ich auch allen anderen Kritikern sage: Wir werden es ja am ende sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, wenn ich WoW und Allods vergleiche sehe ich keinen grossen Unterschied. Oki, WoW ist *etwas* schöner. Aber hey - WoW war schon zu Release ne beschissene Grafik. Das war nie eine Stärke von WoW und deshalb macht ein Vergleich damit auch keinen Sinn, und schon gar nicht ne Aussage dass die Grafik toll sei weil sie wie WoW aussieht. Da macht man sich selber lächerlich mit. WoW hat ne bewusst einfache Grafik mit sehr wenig Polygonen damits auch auf (damals schon!) schwachen Rechnern läuft. Gut ist daran nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das stimmt, 9815 sind viele MMORPGs. Aber damit ich ein neues anfange muss doch auch etwas neues drin sein, sonst kann ich auch das alte weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen dem Video stimmt schon, ich hab mir nicht das ganze angeguckt und auch ned sehr intensiv. Aber mal ehrlich: Guckst du dir ne halbe Stunde Video an wenn dich die ersten Minuten schon langweilen? Homepage sieht auch aufn ersten Blick nach F2P aus. Hab bissel vorgespult - nix interessantes gesehn, weiter vorgespult - immernoch das gleiche blabla (eben dieses "very nice" hab ich dabei sehr oft gehört bei absolut durchschnittlichen Sachen. Fürn F2P ists ok. Aber bei P2P haben wir echt schon wesentlich besseres gesehen.
Aber du kannst mir natürlich mal die besten Szenen des Videos posten, dann guck ich die mal an. Aber 30 Minuten tu ich mir nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurricain (21. September 2009)

Also in Allods gibt es schon sehr viele neue Sachen wenn du dich mal richtig mit befassen möchtest geh einfach mal auf allods-info das steht wirklich alles über dieses Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber klar in der Grundader gleicht es sich mit anderen MMOs, aber die wiederum auch und die auch und die auch....usw. Ich finde man muss einfach einsehen das Blizzard mit WoW das nahezu perfekte MMO entwickelt hat und das ist halt der Maßstab und wenn man sich daran messen möchte muss man auch die gleiche schiene Fahren. Und es hat sich ja auch bewiesen die guten MMOs gleichen alle WoW. Also kurz gesagt Allods hat meiner Meinung sehr viel neues interessantes zu bieten und jeder muss es für sich selbst ausprobieren. Spätestens kann sich jeder dann seinen eigenen Eindruck in der Buffed-show machen.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

wie du immer in ein "die anderen machens ja auch" abdriftest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch keine Argumentation

Wenn die einen Mist machen, kann man doch den eigenen Mist nicht mit deren Mist entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und lies dir bitte mal deinen Text immer laut vor, bevor du ihn abschickst. Stell mal die Wörter in eine richtige Reihenfolge. So spricht kein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








> Spätestens kann sich jeder dann seinen eigenen Eindruck in der Buffed-show machen.



lies dir da mal durch. Redest du echt so?

Wann ist denn die Buffed-Show, in der man sich seinen eigenen Eindruck bilden kann?


----------



## Haggl (21. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ich hab mir darüber auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht weil der Markt an MMOs einfach überdrüssig geworden ist. Aber ich hab z.B noch kein MMO, außer WoW, gefunden was mir wirklich richtig zusagt und ich glaube mit Allods könnte so ein Titel kommen. Außerdem ist Allods schon sehr lange in der Entwicklung, ich glaube die haben 2004 angefangen.....



Puh, ok, also da muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

1. Wenn du bisher kein MMO gefunden hast was für dich persönlich WoW schlägt, liegt das einzig und allein daran, das du jedes MMO mit WoW vergleichst und insgeheim hoffst immer ein "neues" WoW zu finden.
Die Hoffnung die du in Allods steckst rühren demnach einzig und allein von diesem denken her. Darum kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, das du mit Allods eine Enttäuschung erleben wirst.
Kleiner Tipp: Versuch unvoreingenommen an das Spiel ranzugehen und keine Vergleiche anzustellen.

2. Der Markt ist den MMO's nicht "überdrüssig" geworden. Sonst würden keine mehr entwickelt werden. Es ist nur einfach schwieriger geworden etwas "neues" zu schaffen. Das ist der Punkt an dem die meisten einfach zu scheitern scheinen.

3. Die länge der Entwicklungszeit sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Spiels aus. Und da ist es egal ob es sich um ein MMO oder ein offline Titel handelt.
Hier das für mich beste Beispiel: "Daikatana"


----------



## Hurricain (21. September 2009)

Stimmt hab mich beim schreiben nicht so sehr konzentriert........Warum wird der Thread eigendlich immer komprimiert?


----------



## Grotuk (21. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Also in Allods gibt es schon sehr viele neue Sachen wenn du dich mal richtig mit befassen möchtest geh einfach mal auf allods-info das steht wirklich alles über dieses Spiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ho Ho Ho immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Das perfekte MMO hat bis heute immer noch Orgin mit Ultima Online geschaffen. Alles andere ist weichgespülter Mainstramkram. ^^

Allods mag sicherlich viele nette Ideen haben und mit richtigem Marketing wird das Spiel ein Heißer Anwärter auf einen der vorderen Plätze aber letzlich hat man im Laufe der Jahre viel zu viele MMO´s dieser Art gesehen. Da lob ich mir dne Ansatz von Atlantica Online das ist mal was erfrischend anderes. ^^ Wobei Goboball klingt ganz witzig. Trotzdem ich bin dieser Art von spielen überdrüßig. Ist ja im Endeffekt doch immer das selbe. Und vernüftige Handwerkssysteme bieten die aller aller wenigsten. Das Bod System von Uo z.v. hat noch keiner Adaptiert. Schade drum.


----------



## Hurricain (22. September 2009)

Ok die letzten Post haben mich echt was gelehrt danke dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also lass mal weg von WoW und vergleichen zu anderen MMOs usw. und mal wieder über Allods reden. Das heiß man kann den Thread jetzt auch mal ein bisschen ruhen lassen bis es neue Infos gibt und wenn es Fragen zu Allods gibt dann natürlich hier reinposten.


----------



## Hurricain (22. September 2009)

Sorry für den Doppel Post.


Auf der russischen Internetseite gibt es gibt es sehr viele schöne Screenshots und das auch mal in einer höhen Auflösung.

Und was auch noch ganz neu ist: Ein Video aus der Russischen CB das mal richtig das Spielen zeigt.


----------



## Bakual (23. September 2009)

Ich bleib dabei. Grafikmässig nichts besonderes. Sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie WAR das ja auch ned grad für die Grafikpracht gelobt wurde. Fürn F2P aber natürlich sehr gut, da ist man sich weit schlechteres gewohnt.

Wieviel Abwechslung die Kämpfe und Quests dann bieten wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen. Im Video hatte der Magier/Heiler (?) ned allzuviel Auswahl an Aktionen (5 Stück?). Mag aber natürlich an nem kleinen Level liegen, das weiss man ja nicht.


----------



## Hurricain (23. September 2009)

Jup der Char ist da grade auf LvL 6 da hat man ja nie so gewaltig viele Skills.


----------



## Bakual (23. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Jup der Char ist da grade auf LvL 6 da hat man ja nie so gewaltig viele Skills.


Kommt natürlich auf das Spiel an. Bei EQ2 haste da schon je nach Klasse 8-10 Spells. Und den Level hast nach paar Minuten spielen.
Bei EQ1 hatte ein Wizard schon 17 Spells, ein Magier 24 (oki, ein Melee dafür nur 1-2 *g*), aber das dauerte dann auch schonmal länger bis du Level 6 warst, und du hattest ned das Geld um alle zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei DDO hast du wiederum je nach Klasse auch ne viel grössere Auswahl.

Das kann man also schon ned ganz so mit "hat man ja nie" verallgemeinern. Und ich find Spellauswahl durchaus etwas gutes, immer nur denselben Knopf zu drücken is einfach auf Dauer etwas öde.
Kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an wieviel es noch gibt und wielange es baucht um zu leveln.


----------



## Hurricain (23. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auf das Spiel an. Bei EQ2 haste da schon je nach Klasse 8-10 Spells. Und den Level hast nach paar Minuten spielen.
> Bei EQ1 hatte ein Wizard schon 17 Spells, ein Magier 24 (oki, ein Melee dafür nur 1-2 *g*), aber das dauerte dann auch schonmal länger bis du Level 6 warst, und du hattest ned das Geld um alle zu kaufen
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber die Frage ist ja brauch man am Anfang (LvL 6) Schon Unmengen an Skills? Also das man bei EQ um die 20 Spells hat ist ja schön und gut aber ob man die wirklich alle benutzt ist die Frage. Verallgemeinern darf man nie aber meiner Meinung brauch man in den Anfangsleveln keine große Auswahl da man erstmal das Spiel lernen muss und da tut man gut daran sich auf wenige Skills zu beschränken. Meine Meinung. Und ein Mage hatte immer schon einen Skill der am meisten Schaden gemacht hat und der wurde dann meistens durch gespammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ja aber die Frage ist ja brauch man am Anfang (LvL 6) Schon Unmengen an Skills? Also das man bei EQ um die 20 Spells hat ist ja schön und gut aber ob man die wirklich alle benutzt ist die Frage. Verallgemeinern darf man nie aber meiner Meinung brauch man in den Anfangsleveln keine große Auswahl da man erstmal das Spiel lernen muss und da tut man gut daran sich auf wenige Skills zu beschränken. Meine Meinung. Und ein Mage hatte immer schon einen Skill der am meisten Schaden gemacht hat und der wurde dann meistens durch gespammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kommt dann wiederum drauf an ob der beste Damagespell auch gleich wieder verfügbar ist oder nicht, welche Resistenzen er hat und ob die ne Rolle spielen, obs ein Areaspell ist oder Singletarget, ist er manaeffizient oder hohe DPS. Um mal bei EQ1 als Beispiel zu bleiben: Da hast du als Wizard Level 6 als Damagespells:
- Blast of Cold (Singletarget, Cold)
- Numbing Cold (Areaspell um Caster, Cold)
- Frost Bolt (Singletarget, Cold, hat Laufzeit bis er beim Ziel ist)
- Shock of Fire (Singletarget, Fire)
- Fingers of Fire (Areaspell um Caster, Fire)
- Fire Bolt (Singletarget, Fire, hat Laufzeit bis er beim Ziel ist)
- Icestrike (AE ums Ziel, Cold)

Den Boltspell konntest also zB als Erstspell nutzen und gleich danach den Blast/Shock. Dann hat der Bolt und Blast in etwa gleichzeitig eingeschlagen.

In der Regel macht der neue Spell mehr Schaden als der alte derselben Sorte. Also zB Schock of Fire macht mehr als Blast of Cold. Aber je nach Ziel hast du dann trotzdem den Kältespell genommen weil das Ziel einfach extrem feuerresistent war. Mit höheren Levels kriegst du dann noch viel mehr Varianten sodass du die einen Spells brauchst um gleichmässig Schaden über längere Zeit machen (zB bei schnellen Pulls mit schwachen Mobs) oder hohen Schaden innert kurzer Zeit mit langer Erholpause danach (zB bei tödlichen Adds) oder Spells die nicht resistet werden könne aber weniger Schaden machen (zB bei Raids). Das war schon sehr interessantes Gameplay und solche Sachen vermiss ich bei heutigen Spielen etwas.


----------



## Hurricain (24. September 2009)

Die Allods Info Seite ist zwar super gemacht aber ich hab jetzt mal die russische, offizielle Website durch den google Übersetzer geschickt. Ist sehr interessant.

http://translate.google.de/translate?js=y&...ap=1&swap=1


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl du bist etwas sehr Fanboy wenn du sogar Googleübersetzungen des Spiels als "sehr interessant" bezeichnest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komm mal etwas runter wenn du hier ernstgenommen werden willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurricain (24. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl du bist etwas sehr Fanboy wenn du sogar Googleübersetzungen des Spiels als "sehr interessant" bezeichnest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin kein Fanboy ich will einfach nur, da ich den Thread eröffnet habe, das so viel wie möglich Informationen hier drinstehen und auf der "Offiziellen Seite steht um einiges mehr als auf der deuschen Fanpage. Und wenn du hier mit EQ1 ankommst und kritisierst das ein Magier Lvl 6 möglicherweise nur 6 Skills hat sieht das für mich einfach ganz klar nach bashing aus. Und das du die Grafik kritisierst ist deine Sache aber es gibt noch nichtmal eine Handvoll Spiele in diesem Genre die bessere Grafik haben. Die Grafik von Allods ist auf Warhammer Online Nievau und das ist gut. Punkt aus Ende.
Jeder kann hier sagen was er will aber meiner Meinung wird Allods ein sehr vielversprechendes Spiel. Ihr (Du) könnt mich so oft Fanboy nennen wie ihr wollt ich meine das ich an die ganze Sache recht Sachlich rangehe und euch nur so gut wie möglich das Spiel vorstellen möchte. Wie gesagt in ca. 3-4  Wochen startet die CB (vllt früher) per Twitter kam ja uach die Meldung das Buffed sich da auch angemeldet hat, dann Stand an der Games.com, größter russischer Publisher, 12 Mio Doller Buget ICh finde Playmassive bringt es gut auf den Punkt: 

"Sollte sich dieser Ausblick bewahrheiten, so kann sich die MMOG-Gemeinde auf ein innovatives und unterhaltsames Spiel freuen, das für jede Spieler-Laune und Rolle den entsprechenden Input bereithält."



.....................wir werden es sehen!!


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fanboy ich will einfach nur, da ich den Thread eröffnet habe, das so viel wie möglich Informationen hier drinstehen und auf der "Offiziellen Seite steht um einiges mehr als auf der deuschen Fanpage. Und wenn du hier mit EQ1 ankommst und kritisierst das ein Magier Lvl 6 möglicherweise nur 6 Skills hat sieht das für mich einfach ganz klar nach bashing aus. Und das du die Grafik kritisierst ist deine Sache aber es gibt noch nichtmal eine Handvoll Spiele in diesem Genre die bessere Grafik haben. Die Grafik von Allods ist auf Warhammer Online Nievau und das ist gut. Punkt aus Ende.
> Jeder kann hier sagen was er will aber meiner Meinung wird Allods ein sehr vielversprechendes Spiel. Ihr (Du) könnt mich so oft Fanboy nennen wie ihr wollt ich meine das ich an die ganze Sache recht Sachlich rangehe und euch nur so gut wie möglich das Spiel vorstellen möchte. Wie gesagt in ca. 3-4  Wochen startet die CB (vllt früher) per Twitter kam ja uach die Meldung das Buffed sich da auch angemeldet hat, dann Stand an der Games.com, größter russischer Publisher, 12 Mio Doller Buget ICh finde Playmassive bringt es gut auf den Punkt:
> 
> "Sollte sich dieser Ausblick bewahrheiten, so kann sich die MMOG-Gemeinde auf ein innovatives und unterhaltsames Spiel freuen, das für jede Spieler-Laune und Rolle den entsprechenden Input bereithält."
> ...


Ich hab ned die fehlenden Skills kritisiert. Ich hab nur deine Aussage korrigiert dass jedes Spiel sowenig hat und anhand EQ1 aufgezeigt dass mans auch anders machen kann.
Die Grafik ist auf WAR Niveau, ja. Aber das ist schlecht und nicht gut. Und jedes halbwegs schlaue MMORPG das in den letzten Jahren seit WoW rauskam hatte ne bessere Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar darfst du hier dein Spiel rühmen. Aber dann bringt doch bitte angemessene Argumente. Grafik ist toll ist nunmal ned nen besonders gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurricain (24. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich hab ned die fehlenden Skills kritisiert. Ich hab nur deine Aussage korrigiert dass jedes Spiel sowenig hat und anhand EQ1 aufgezeigt dass mans auch anders machen kann.
> Die Grafik ist auf WAR Niveau, ja. Aber das ist schlecht und nicht gut. Und jedes halbwegs schlaue MMORPG das in den letzten Jahren seit WoW rauskam hatte ne bessere Grafik
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht wenn man es vom heutigen technischen Standpunkt betrachtet ist die Grafik echt nicht gut. Aber dann zähl mal Spiele mit besserer Grafik auf also ich hab da Aion, HdRO, AoC, Guild Wars, und..........fallen dir noch welche ein? Ich meine die meisten MMOs haben keine besonders gute Grafik und deswegen finde ich das Allods für MMO verhältnisse gute Grafik hat.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. September 2009)

also ich bezweifle das es auch nur den hauch einer chance hat am markt gegen wow, war, aion oder aoc zu bestehen. dazu wird es erstens viel zu wenig beworben.
ohne werbung kennt es keiner. mundpropaganda reicht meistens nicht.

dazu kommt das es f2p ist. das bedeutet die kosten müssen auf anderem wege eingespielt werden. daher wird man wohl fürs endgame items gegen bares geld kaufen müssen um mitzuhalten (itemshop). 
die meisten zahlen lieber ein feste monatliche gebühr und alle spieler haben ingame die gleichen chancen, anstatt das die leute welche das meiste geld reinstecken auch am besten sind.

ausserdem gibt es hier deutlich mehr klassen als in den anderen mmos. wie man an wow und konsorten sieht ist schon mit deutlich weniger klassen das balancing nicht einfach. ob das hier gelingt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Hurricain (25. September 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also ich bezweifle das es auch nur den hauch einer chance hat am markt gegen wow, war, aion oder aoc zu bestehen. dazu wird es erstens viel zu wenig beworben.
> ohne werbung kennt es keiner. mundpropaganda reicht meistens nicht.
> 
> dazu kommt das es f2p ist. das bedeutet die kosten müssen auf anderem wege eingespielt werden. daher wird man wohl fürs endgame items gegen bares geld kaufen müssen um mitzuhalten (itemshop).
> ...



Also in Russland ist es grade zum besten Spiel des Jahres gewählt worden. In Russland läuft grade die OB in Europa soll die CB bald anfangen. Die Werbung kommt später. Zudem gibt es zu Allods schon zahlreiche Artikel auf führenden Game Internetseiten. Und Free 2 Play heißt nicht gleich RoM denn in Allods wird man keine solche Items kaufen können. Und das mit dem klassen lass ich mal unkommentiert da kannst du ja wenn du mal lust hast selber dir die Mühe machen dich mi dem Spiel zu befassen. Ich finde es erstaunlich das viele hier was reinschreiben, bewerten, ohne sich wirklich über das Spiel informiert zu haben.


----------



## Maximolider (26. September 2009)

naja,warum erkundigt sich hier keiner über dieses spiel?
weil es keiner kennt und die konkurenz doch ziemlich stark und etabliert ist und jetzt ist aion neu dazu gekommen,da wird es jedes neue spiel schwer haben.
was ich allerdings interessant finde ist der einsatz,mit dem du "dein" spiel anpreisst und verteidigst,man könnte fast meinen,du bist mitarbeiter der uns unbekannten softwareschmiede und wirst dafür bezahlt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht wenn man es vom heutigen technischen Standpunkt betrachtet ist die Grafik echt nicht gut. Aber dann zähl mal Spiele mit besserer Grafik auf also ich hab da Aion, HdRO, AoC, Guild Wars, und..........fallen dir noch welche ein? Ich meine die meisten MMOs haben keine besonders gute Grafik und deswegen finde ich das Allods für MMO verhältnisse gute Grafik hat.



So, hier noch ein aar zusätzliche, sowohl p2p als auch f2p. Und extra sogar alphabetisch geordnet:
Champions Online, City of Heroes/Villains, Cities XL, Darkfall, Eve Online, Everquest 2, Fallen Earth, FF XI (kann man aber drüber streiten), Galaxy Online (lkann man drüber streiten), Lineage 2, Pirate Galaxy, Rapplez, Rohan: Blood Freud, S4 League, Star Wars Galaxy, The Chronicles of Spellborn, Vanguard (lkann man drüber streiten), Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gibt bestimmt noch viel mehr.


----------



## Hurricain (26. September 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So, hier noch ein aar zusätzliche, sowohl p2p als auch f2p. Und extra sogar alphabetisch geordnet:
> Champions Online, City of Heroes/Villains, Cities XL, Darkfall, Eve Online, Everquest 2, Fallen Earth, FF XI (kann man aber drüber streiten), Galaxy Online (lkann man drüber streiten), Lineage 2, Pirate Galaxy, Rapplez, Rohan: Blood Freud, S4 League, Star Wars Galaxy, The Chronicles of Spellborn, Vanguard (lkann man drüber streiten), Warhammer
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dazu sag ich jetzt nichts mehr..........wenn ihr es so bashen wollt dann ist es eure Sache vielleicht war der Thread einfach ein bisschen zu früh.....aber das was du hier als Spiele aufzählst die bessere Grafik haben sollen.....das ist einfach nur eine bodenlose Frechheit weil es einfach nicht stimmt und du hier Unwahrheiten verbreitest. Sowas kann und will ich nicht verstehen aber ok vielleicht haben die User in diesem Forum einfach zu große Minderwertigkeitskomplexe die sie dann an so etwas kompensieren müssen denn wer sagt das Lineage 2 bessere Grafik als Allods hat muss schon mehr als einmal im Leben auf den Kopf gefallen sein. Ich checks nicht ich checks einfach nicht........


PS: Nein ich werde nicht dafür bezahlt........


Ding kann closed.....................


----------

